# Who is on Facebook?



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

Okay so I know this was an old topic, but I am fairly new to this facebook thingy and would like to have some friends from SAS. Anyone willing?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=500164931


----------



## Anthropophagus (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't use it much, but...http://ucsc.facebook.com/profile.php?id=6717953


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

PM me for mine...


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

Eyedlemon-you have a ton of friends! Geesh!


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Meh, most of them are just acquaintes from school. Myspace/Facebook just creates the illusion that you have a ton of friends.


----------



## zaph (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm on it, but my page is so little used it should have cobwebs at each corner.


----------



## camiam (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's mine: http://uta.facebook.com/profile.php?id=25310977


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Enjoy b*tches! http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=507759741


----------



## Rosedew (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Who is on Facebook?*



zaph said:


> I'm on it, but my page is so little used it should have cobwebs at each corner.


Mine too, eventually I just closed the account because I didn't have any real friends or a social life for anyone to post anything. I suck.... :rain


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't use it at all.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Me: http://mcgill.facebook.com/profile.php?id=13610254

I'm semi-active. Add me if you like


----------



## Kentucky_Fried (Mar 29, 2007)

> i hate facebook yet for some reason i have it. I guess I just like to stalk other people.


I am the same  I think the technical term is "lurking."


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

1st year Social Work - Lakehead University


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i don't use it anymore. it got too depressing seeing pics of everyone i know enjoying their college years.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Karla said:


> i don't use it anymore. it got too depressing seeing pics of everyone i know enjoying their college years.


I feel the exact same way sometimes 

The main reason I keep my facebook account is because I uploaded a ton of photos onto it.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Im on facebook as well....shoot me a PM and let's be friends!


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Who is on Facebook?*



Kentucky_Fried said:


> > i hate facebook yet for some reason i have it. I guess I just like to stalk other people.
> 
> 
> I am the same  I think the technical term is "lurking."


I tend to do that from time to time as well. A morbid curiosity, like a voyeur, glimpsing onto their pages.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I signed up for Facebook today.Just heard so much about it lately, and I just wanted to see how it was..
I don't dare to add people from my school that I don't know that well..

Anyway some friends from SAS would be fun

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=687311180


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://uafortsmith.facebook.com/profile ... =124303670

Just started using FB a few weeks ago & haven't been here in forever =p


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: re: Who is on Facebook?*



Invisible_girl said:


> I signed up for Facebook today.Just heard so much about it lately, and I just wanted to see how it was..
> I don't dare to add people from my school that I don't know that well..
> 
> Anyway some friends from SAS would be fun
> ...


hey don't worry about that at all =p I first made my facebook account about a year ago and let it sit until a few weeks ago when someone from class added me. Apparently, he goes to the class roster website & looks up every name & adds them as friends. I tried the same with classmates & people I work with and know what? Exactly 1 person declined.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

I made a facebook group for all of us 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2453039390 Don't be afraid to join all you sexy-socially-anxious people


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

funkypresident said:


> I made a facebook group for all of us
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2453039390 Don't be afraid to join all you sexy-socially-anxious people


Add me please, my name is Vincent


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=656276010


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Nicolay said:


> Karla said:
> 
> 
> > i don't use it anymore. it got too depressing seeing pics of everyone i know enjoying their college years.
> ...


Me too. I especially dislike seeing people I know spending semesters in Italy, Israel, etc. I wish it were me.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I recently got Facebook too: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=712445270

Would be nice to have some friends from here. I already got some unexpected people adding me from my year, who I thought didn't like me.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Myspacer here... =P

I'm scared to make a Facebook. Haha!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got facebook and would love to talk to anyone, as long as just don't mention SAS, since I don't like publicizing my SA!


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I decided to see what all the fuss was about. So far it's just depressing, but I can see its entertaining qualities.


----------

